# Wanted: Road bike, £600 Carbon



## RyanW (23 May 2010)

Hey guys and girls.

Im after a carbon road bike in good condition, tiagra or better, anything considered 56-58cm

just pm me, can pay more if you can convince me.

London area (SW)


----------



## Perry (13 Aug 2010)

I am selling my Boardman with less than 300 miles if you are interested.








RyanW said:


> Hey guys and girls.
> 
> Im after a carbon road bike in good condition, tiagra or better, anything considered 56-58cm
> 
> ...


----------

